# Tranfer I-pad data to jail broken hacktivated phone



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I transfer I-pad by sync data and Apps to jail broken hacktivated 
I-phone by using restore ?
But I wish to preserve the jailbroken, hacktivate, unlocked I-phone ?

Cydia can be preserved ?

I am using I-phone 3GS is this possible ?

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I was told this-

You can sync your content via these steps:

1. Plug your iPad into a computer and open iTunes. Wait for the iPad to
appear in the left hand menu.
2. Right click on the iPad and select "back up"
3. Once back up has completed eject the iPad and take it out of the
computer.
4. Plug the iPhone into the computer and open iTunes. Right click on the
iPhone icon in the left hand menu.
5. Select "restore from back up". Select the back up that you just made.
6. The iPhone will then receive a full back up of your iPad.


But will this still give me a Jail Broken Hacktivated unlocked i-phone
after I do this backup ?

Thanks


----------

